# why does the stove element appear purple?



## erotavlas (May 20, 2012)

Hi I took this photo with the camera on my phone (Nokia Lumia 710) and the stove element looks purple when it should be reddish
Does anyone have an explanation for this?  Is this normal or do you think there is something wrong with the camera or sensor?




WP_000005 by _erotavlas_, on Flickr


----------



## Kerbouchard (May 20, 2012)

Unless you did something in Photoshop, I got nothing.  White balance looks good in general so I have no clue why something red would show up blue.  Honestly, never seen this before.

Try taking a picture of something else red and see what happens.


----------



## 480sparky (May 20, 2012)

Your white balance is set for a different color temp.... looks to be toward incandescent lighting.


----------



## erotavlas (May 20, 2012)

Red objects look red (flower or strawberry)
I tried changing the white balance to different values but that had no effect.  

I think it has something to do with the infrared 

I tried with my other sony ericson phone (3MP sensor) but it was looking normal
And it looked totally normal on my Sony NEX

But I found that on my Asus Transformer tablet which also has a 5MP sensor like my phone it also appears purple.
So I think its something sensor related

*SONY NEX

*


DSC00644 by _erotavlas_, on Flickr

*ASUS TRANSFORMER

*


IMG_20120520_204829 by _erotavlas_, on Flickr

*SONY ERICSSON w705

*


DSC00114 by _erotavlas_, on Flickr


----------



## Helen B (May 20, 2012)

I agree - it is likely to be infrared passing through the blue filter. The IR filter over the sensor may not be blocking all IR, so some gets through to the Bayer array. This happens sometimes with certain black fabrics that strongly reflect IR from the sun, and thus take on a purple hue. Similarly, when you shoot through a deep yellow filter (ie one that blocks almost all blue) the blue channel may record almost only IR.


----------



## bratkinson (May 20, 2012)

Cool stove!!!!  Where can I get one????


----------



## erotavlas (May 20, 2012)

bratkinson said:


> Cool stove!!!!  Where can I get one????



from the alien walmart on planet X


----------



## fokker (May 21, 2012)

I wonder if it has anything to do with the fact that the phone has an infrared port (if I'm not mistaken), so maybe there can't be an IR filter on the camera... or the other way around. I dunno, just thinking out loud. I'm tired now.


----------



## Espike (May 22, 2012)

Like others have said, it is the IR light making the element appear purple. You can see how sensitive your camera is to IR by pointing a tv remote at it and pressing buttons while the phone's camera app is open. You'll see the light coming out of the remote.


----------



## Garbz (May 23, 2012)

More importantly I think you've found yourself a good camera for IR photography. Get yourself a IR pass filter and start taking some mad shots


----------

